# Photo Books



## RhyKno (Aug 11, 2010)

Where can I find a place online to publish multiple copies of a photo book I want to design completely on my own.


----------



## squee (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know if this is as customizable as you're looking for, but Make your own photo book with Blurb lets you create your own photobooks through the Book Smart application. From the few minutes I tested it, it seems very customizable.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 12, 2010)

Publish and sell or just print ?


----------



## KmH (Aug 12, 2010)

RhyKno said:


> Where can I find a place online to publish multiple copies of a photo book I want to design completely on my own.


How many different forum sections did you post this in ??? :thumbdown:

Try using an Internet search engine. They are wonderful inventions, if you use them. :thumbup: :lmao:


----------



## AdrianC (Aug 16, 2010)

Lake Rolf said:


> None.. Good hygene is basically what prevents pimples. Also, genetics . .  . If your parents have/had a series of breakouts, then that may be the  problem, but if not, just be clean.


??????


Anyway, I heard some people use Self Publishing and Book Printing Solutions - Books, EBooks, Photo books and Calendars at Lulu.com


----------



## roxanadiaz057 (Jun 12, 2013)

RhyKno said:


> Where can I find a place online to publish multiple copies of a photo book I want to design completely on my own.



As I heard there are some people who use MyPublisher, Blurb where we can make or publish multiple copies of a photobook and you can add your personal touch with decorative accents and backgrounds, anywhere you like.So try for it.


----------

